# ASUS M4A785-M ---Bios update for new 6 core CPU's



## sweeper (May 12, 2010)

Well, kudos to ASUS for keeping up with even the 'average' of MB's. Their newest BIOS release allows users to run AMD's latest 6-core CPU's. Also in the update it allows unleashing mode to go from 4 to 6 cores.


----------



## Necrofire (May 12, 2010)

At first I thought they were only doing it for the 790gx and higher chipsets, but it's nice to know my system is just a little more future proof 

I'm assuming the same applies for the M4A785T-M, the DDR3 version of the same board.


----------



## sweeper (May 12, 2010)

I would assume so since my board is the lower end with only DDR2 - 667/800/1066 .


----------



## Inioch (May 12, 2010)

I have the M4A785D-M PRO and it's been updated to support. I suppose their doing across the 785G line.


----------



## sweeper (May 12, 2010)

I was actually surprised to see they would work on an update for the 785 series. Guess it's a good thing. The prices for a 6 core are very reasonable. Now if DDR2 would drop it's prices.


----------



## roast (May 13, 2010)

Thats pretty cool! Good to see Asus releasing these.


----------



## HeX_00 (May 14, 2010)

ASUS 785's have had X6 support for a while now, i've been running a 1090T on my M4A785TD-M since release day, and i'd flashed the bios with X6 support a good week or so before the X6's even hit the shelves.

Full mobo support list here:

http://event.asus.com/mb/2010/m4_6cores/


Be warned though, that with the mATX boards using 4+1 PWM, you are going to need to put some heatsinks/fan blowing over the PWM/MOSFETs if you are going for a high OC, as the power draw from 6 cores at full load heats up that entire area like a furnace and will cause the CPU to throttle to stop the PWM from burning out.

I could get about 3.7GHz @ 1.35V without the PWM overheating, with heatsinks on the PWM/Fets I could get about 3.8GHz @ 1.375V, with a fan blowing over the PWM/FETs I could get 4GHz @ 1.425V.

I could achieve those same clocks without sinks/fan, but while testing the board would throttle.


Boards that are full ATX with 8+2 PWM shouldn't have a problem as the power load will be distributed and won't heat up anywhere near as much.


----------

